# Modifizierte Dateien im Git finden



## Lord_Aratorn (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Git aufgesetzt, nun möchte ich herausfinden, welche Dateien in welchen Ordnern seit dem letzten checkin verändert wurden.
Nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich an diese Information kommen kann.

Ich hoffe es kann mir geholfen werden.

Danke


----------



## Tim Bureck (20. Juli 2011)

Moin

*git diff* müsste da das richtige für dich sein.

Best regards


----------



## Lord_Aratorn (20. Juli 2011)

Hey super, danke!
Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit jene Dateien aufzulisten, die noch nicht unter der Versionskontrolle stehen?


----------



## Tim Bureck (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,

nach dieser Seite mit weiteren nützlichen Commands geht das wie folgt:


```
git ls-files --others --ignored --exclude-from=.gitignore
```

oder


```
git clean -Xn
```

Best regards


----------

